# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Generating Automatic Serial Number in Excel

## vajeehu

I'm using MS excel template to make invoices. To make my work easier I want excel template to generate automatic serial number everytime I make new invoice. Automatic serial number means unique invoice number each number.

----------


## Ron Coderre

You'll need VBA to generate the sequencial invoice numbers.

JE McGimpsey has the generally accepted best approach.
See his website:
http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/udfs/sequentialnums.html

Does that help?

----------

